# SwiftKey Announces SDK, And I Had A Thought



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

SwiftKey just announced an SDK allowing developers access to their core language engine. I'm not a developer, so I don't even know what possibilities this could unlock, but I had a thought/suggestion/request.

Would it be possible to bake SwiftKey text prediction into the ICS default keyboard? That combination would pretty much instantly become the best keyboard available.

It's probably just wishful thinking though.


----------

